# African tank



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

I am attempting (first time) to make and african cichlid tank. It is a 125gal. Am I even close with the rock formation I have or do I need to start all over?

Did not use eggcrate under rocks, is this ok...........

Also rocks are not touching back glass so fish could actually go between back and the rocks, is this ok.................

How much weight in rocks can I actually use? I have some really nice rocks but they are pretty big, about 25lbs a piece, could I use them............

Thanks all................rick


----------



## sirmo (Sep 9, 2008)

most know by looking....but I have to ask....

What are the dimensions of that tank?


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

The amount of rock and how it's best laid out is dependent on the type of fish you're keeping.

I'd say it looks fine but for some species, that much rock isn't necessary and for others, it's not nearly enough.

Tanks are designed to endure a tremendous amount of weight, with or without eggcrate. You could fill the tank with rock and it would hold up.


----------



## alicem (Jul 26, 2007)

Are the rocks placed directly on the bottom of the tank with no substrate (gravel) under it?
My 2 cents:
That seems like an alot of gravel, especially if it is that thick _under the rock _stacks.
If the gravel is under the rockstacks, not only is it a potential rock slide disaster, it would make gravel vac-ing a nightmare.
What I mean is:
Your fish may dig the gravel and make the rock stacks unstable...
Also, you'd need to move the rock stacks to vac the gravel under them.
You don't want to provide places, where poo and uneaten food can accumulate, that are difficult for you to clean.
That would = poor water quality and larger water changes to fight nitrates and hastles for you.

Often people _do_ use the egg crate so there aren't "pressure points" on the bottom glass from the rocks and gravel.
Other reasons to use egg crate is if there is a rock slide, or you accidently drop a rock, the bottom will not be as easily damaged.
People _don't_ use egg crate because fish can dig the gravel exposing the egg crate.
Also, some feel it is difficult to clean the substrate with egg crate in there.
It's a personal preference, weighting the pros and cons.

The rocks against the side and back glass could be a problem _if_ they are heavily stacked against it. 
My other concern would be that they could scratch the glass.

I think the gray and black coloration of your setup looks nice, but I'd remove atleast 1/2 of the gravel for easier maintenance.
 
Alicem


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

I thought I was setting up my tank to be a mbuna tank. I thought I did my homework but now I was reading this http://www.thetropicaltank.co.uk/mbuna1.htm where they say (last paragraph) not to use crushed coral gravel as it may injure the cichlids mouth while they dig. I have the tank full of this. Wudup wit that!


----------



## Joea (May 25, 2004)

It's not likely to injure mbuna, but they won't dig as actively as they would with sand. Any of the crushed coral I've used has always been worn fairly round. Give a pinch with your finger and thumb, if you feel very sharp bits, you may want to replace it.


----------



## rickyricardo (Jul 17, 2008)

It is caribsea african cichlid mix.


----------



## Dewdrop (Nov 20, 2007)

I think you can add your big 25 lb rocks. Tanks will hold an enormous amount of weight. I think I'd remove some of the substate then push it all to the front of the tank & put the bigger rocks right on the bottom glass but I think I'd use eggcrate under it. I wouldn't eggcrate the entire bottom, only where the rocks are. If you don't remove some of the substrate, it will be even deeper in the front if there's none under the rocks. Once a month or bimonthly I'd remove the rocks and eggrate to clean under there too. That would be easier to do with less substrate too. Maybe someone with more experience can tell you better though. I don't have eggcrate or alot of rocks. Love the looks of that tank though. It's gorgous :drooling: The black background and color of the substrate and rocks look awesome. Can't wait to see it with fish. Good luck.

P.S. with the leftover substrate, you could do another smaller tank  or if you don't want to remove any, make it deeper in some place in the front than other places so it isn't real level looking (deeper on one end than the other or wavey like hills...either way would look good). When you vaccume be sure to go clear to the bottom of the tank though. It can be done. My substrate is pretty deep in one of my tanks.


----------



## Matts_Cichlids (Jul 29, 2007)

In short all the answers to your questions are yes.


----------



## WHITE KNIGHT (Sep 27, 2008)

looks good i agree may be to much gravel, is it a long term tank set up? My tanks have crushed coral all my fish are ok but agree that they dont seem to did as much.I personally dont like sand as it seems to hold alot of stuff in it but i hear it is better for them, maybe personal choice


----------

